# LGB / Lehmann Porter



## narrowmilitaryrail (May 24, 2009)

Hello All,

I am in the process of super detailing a LGB Porter and I'm looking for a Saxton Foundry Porter smoke box front. If anyone has one, please contact me as price is not an option.

Regards,
Mark Stonbraker
[email protected]


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am also detailing my _Lehmann Porter_ I am looking for pictures to give me Ideas








@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## derlux (Feb 17, 2009)

This is what i did with mine.....



















Its Battery powered now and controlled by the Aristo Train Enginees Revolution.

Regards Marco


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Very nice job Marco, Looks like you put a lot of care into that. I really love the wood tender. It is inspiring.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NavyTech on 02 Oct 2011 12:21 PM 

I am looking for pictures to give me Ideas

Ask and ye shall receive....


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures Mik. Some neat looking porters out their and rolling stock.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a couple of pictures of one that I kit-bashed with custom wooden cab, a few extra interior details, and new end beams.



















Doc


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos Mik! 

Observation- Battle Lumber Company #5 looks more Grant or Vulcan-esque than Porter in my eyes. Also looks to be a SIECO photo, so it could be a "Johny Cash Cadillac" locomotive. 

Either way, you have to love the tiny tender!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing work Doc!!!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, not super, but I'll take advantage of this topic to post a picture or two of my Porter bash. Added an Ozark winch kit to the front of the loco, oak bumpers front and rear, detailed gauges etc inside and some misc clutter. I squeezed a battery powered electonics kit sound card in a box hidden under the driver side window and put a small speaker in the smoke stack. The sound is passible given the small size of the locomotive but is certainly not prototypical.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Standard Porter, repainted:









Porter with added bunker from A/C switcher:


Porter modified into longer form used by Arizona Copper Co :


Both since weathered 

Still have one stock LGB “Big Thunder Mtn” Porter…was seriously thinking of turning it into a Fillmore & Western “Sespe” 

Thanks Mik for posting those pics, I was having a hard time finding large ones


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 03 Oct 2011 08:34 AM 
...

Observation- Battle Lumber Company #5 looks more Grant or Vulcan-esque than Porter in my eyes...... 
It is in fact a Grant. I included it for the nice clear shot of the little tender.










You can also rebuild them balwinesque


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a coal bunker left over when I added a tender to the Aristo PRR style 0-4-0. Added it to the Lehmann Porter. Cobbled the rear headlight from one
of those LGB track bumper lamps. The coal boards slide out of the front of the bunker so the fireman can get back into the corners of the bunker.










Relocated the bell on the Bachmann Porter to make a fill hatch for the saddle tank. Not the greatest modeling, but still "ideas."



















Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I like that picture you posted at 3,570 pixels by 2,455 pixels Allen... I wonder if anyone's monitor exploded! 

Well, I think the original poster has enough ideas now to last a few years! 

Greg


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 03 Oct 2011 04:10 PM 
I like that picture you posted at 3,570 pixels by 2,455 pixels Allen... I wonder if anyone's monitor exploded! 
......
Greg 
When they're constrained on the website - instead of reduced, surprises like that happen.... on the up side, at least nobody can complain because it is a useless fuzzy low res pic


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, It's nice to see a hi res picture once in a while! I have 24" monitors, so it's not a big deal. 

Seems that there may be a small glitch in the scaling function. 

Nice pic... 

Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, one can make out details on the Carter flat cars too, nice pix Mik!


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I've had my Lehmann Porter for about a dozen years now and it has always been a favorite. The small Lehmann tender makes a nice addition, and they are often seen on Ebay.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

A couple of Porters were running at Ardenwood this year.


















Russ


----------

